# Popular Woodworking owner files for bankruptcy



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

F+W Media, the publisher of Popular Woodworking (and other niche magazines) has filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy. Citing declines in both subscriptions and advertising revenue, they plan to pursue sale of assets during the bankruptcy case.

Here's a link to a USA Today story on their filing.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i do subscribe to pw so i would be sad if it goes but that seems the reality today everything is going on line,the cost of printed magazines are killing companies because todays generation just doesn't buy printed material anymore.just look at the newspaper industry and how many have gone out of business.thanks for sharing this gerry.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've never been a Pw reader. They hired talented writers and woodworkers over the years but it just never caught on with me. Wonder what will happen to their rights over The Woodwright's Shop early seasons.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Wow, that's too bad. I've been a pretty regular subscriber but tailed off the last two. I was just thinking about renewing again this year.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I've been a pretty regular subscriber …


Me too. I subscribe to the magazine, which is okay even though a lot of it deals with stuff that is no longer in my wheelhouse since I have gravitated to turning. Popular Woodworking sponsors Tim Yoder's woodturning videos, which I would sorely miss if Tim loses a major sponsor and has to cease production.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I've been a subscriber to Pop. WW'g for years… and have enjoyed them.

Over recent years, I've noticed that their magazine has been getting Smaller and Smaller… now, the size of a large brochure!

I still take it… I will be sorry to see it GO… I hope someone will buy it and turn it around…

CUT the staff down to bare bones with people doing multiple jobs, etc. while getting it back to a profit…
It's time to really tighten the pant strings… and pray…

*I guess it's too late now… TOO damn bad!

Dane, Thank you for the report!
*


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I never subscribed to PW!

But, I have I have many other magazines I would like to pass on to those that are interested!
However, before I take the time counting and organizing by date I would like to know if anyone is interested.

In order of quantities from most to least:

Shop Notes 1992 to 2016, way too many to count
Woodsmith, 55 issues
Wood, 33 issues
Woodworkers Journal, 20 issues
#Woodcraft, 5 issues

I did this once before and all I ask is shipping charges!
Let me know what you are looking for and I will see if that/those issues are available.
I would rather do this than recycle!

The reason I am posting this here is that for some yet undetermined reason *I cannot start a new forum post!*


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Glad for the info, my renewal is coming up, so I will hold off for now on that.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

It is a reality that the print media is suffering in general. PW is a good magazine, I also subscribe, I hope they can survive.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes it's enjoyable to browse techniques and ideas in magazines like this but..

How many of us look things up on the internet, or places like youtube for info? Often you can find what you want without a subscription. Just like:
I don't need newspapers.
I don't need a small engine manual to work on my snowblower.
I can find out how to change out a shower cartridge (the exact model) on youtube.
Etc…..

The world changes. Stuff like this was predicted long ago, and it's not over yet.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> todays generation just doesn t buy printed material anymore.
> - pottz


And why would they when you can instantly bring up every edition in the palm of your hand? Nor do we listen to radio mystery series anymore. My son has a law degree from Georgetown and can barely read cursive but he can type faster than I can talk, while he's talking and watching TV. Time marches on.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> todays generation just doesn t buy printed material anymore.
> - pottz
> 
> And why would they when you can instantly bring up every edition in the palm of your hand? Nor do we listen to radio mystery series anymore. My son has a law degree from Georgetown and can barely read cursive but he can type faster than I can talk, while he s talking and watching TV. Time marches on.
> ...


exactly!


----------



## sawneck (Oct 6, 2009)

yeah i got the news today about the bankruptcy after a Christmas gift subscription from my wife. First issue was pretty pathetic, then found out no more Chris Schwarz writing anything for them. They obviously looked to cut costs by scaling back what they provide to the customer before cutting back internally first. the magazine is literally the size of a large pamphlet and the content and ads left alot to be desired.

I cancelled my subscription and got my money back I am not supporting a sinking ship. I will stick with FWW and Woodsmith to satisfy my magazine desires. PWW won't be able to climb out of $105M in debt with only $2m on hand.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Got this email from PWW today (3/29/19) ...

Important message about your magazine subscription from F+W Media

A message for subscribers of Popular Woodworking magazine

To Our Valued Customer,

Over the years, F+W Media, Inc. and its affiliated companies ("F+W Media") have strived to provide inspiration, instruction, and exclusive products and services through its various magazines, online education, print and digital books, subscription video sites, consumer and trade events, and online stores. Many things have changed over the years, but one will always remain the same: our commitment to you, our customer, in making sure that you have access to the latest content of our craft, art, writing, design, knitting, quilting, and outdoor enthusiast communities.

We recently announced a plan to strengthen F+W Media through a financial restructuring. This plan is designed to guarantee that there will be no change in the services and content that our customers expect from F+W Media.

In order to avoid any confusion or inaccuracy, I am writing to you personally to share two things that we want all customers to know:
-We are open for business. Customers can continue to subscribe to our magazines and shop across our online stores without disruption.
-All orders will arrive on time as promised.
The financial restructuring will be done through a court-supervised process. On March 10, 2019, we began that process by voluntarily filing reorganization cases under chapter 11 of the Bankruptcy Code in the District of Delaware. Operations will continue as usual throughout the court-supervised process, including meeting and exceeding the needs of our valued customers.

We have asked for, and the court has approved, our ability to keep serving you in the same way we have in the past. At F+W Media, we are honored to offer products that provide inspiration in the daily lives of our customers and we want to thank you for being a part of our enthusiast communities. If you have specific questions with respect to our Chapter 11 reorganization please contact us here.

Gregory J. Osberg,
Chief Executive Officer


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Though I'm still a FWW subscriber for over 25 years, I do see the trend toward a lot of activity in primarily You Tube. The problem with some of these You Tube posters is that they can present information that is either incorrect, unsafe, or just plain wrong.
Articles in magazines at least had to be vetted and approved, the online videos are not screened for suitability for woodworkers of varying skill levels. I was just watching some guy drill 1/4" thick strap iron, with no clamping or vise on the drill press. I observed how he carefully held the iron down manually, but made no verbal emphasis on the need to fix the item securely before drilling.
I'm amused at how the slightest admonishment on my part, as diplomatic as I can be, sometimes results in a backlash by those who ought to know better. This generally does not happen with magazine articles, due to careful and responsible editing. Sign of the times, I guess.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Mar 30, 2019)

They arent the first or the last print publication to go under in the digital age.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

> They arent the first or the last print publication to go under in the digital age.
> 
> - Mikhail2400


And they won't be the last!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> They arent the first or the last print publication to go under in the digital age.
> 
> - Mikhail2400
> 
> ...


"Big Sad Face"


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Bob Lang had started a thread with same same earlier in the month, but then he has inside info still.

They quit making Woodworking magazine, that was the first loss.

Forced Bob, Huey, and Bender to the side of the road, and replaced them with some "talent" of dubious woodworking abilities. That really was the end, it just took a long time for the skeleton to fall over.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

ICYMI, Popular Woodworking was sold to Active Interest Media (AIM), publisher of Woodsmith magazine in 2019. AIM acquired Woodsmith from August Home Publishing in 2015. I have renewed to both magazines.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

"Geriatric" millennial here.

I consume a lot of digital material to get acquainted with a topic but when I need real knowledge I turn to books. My home has a sizable library and I think I might need to buy a bigger house to expand the size of my study, I have so many books.

It seems like every year I put a few really nice books I have been wanting on my Christmas or Birthday list and nobody ever buys them for me. I end up having to buy all my books myself. It's not just the Yout's but I believe the majority of folks these days just don't see the value to cost benefit which is sad. For example, I have been asking for years for this one book by Donald Knuth that nobody wants to spend the $50 on because they don't see the value in the book, whereas I do.

ASIDE: I haven't bought that particular one for myself because I would rather save up $350 to buy the whole set instead of the one fascicle.

The pattern I have found over the years is that there are really two types of people on the topic of content consumers (which sets the tone for who consumes what types):

1. Those willing to work for knowledge
2. Those that want it handed to them

The latter is your YouTube warrior banging things out without carefully analyzing process and results. Meanwhile, the former Has been beat down by false, misleading, or incomplete knowledge and is more careful.

I find that age has only a part to play in the matter. Though sadly, what I see as a bigger problem is that the availability of information to the second type of person has made it harder to tell where someone is on the Dunning Kruger scale.

Like never before, the village idiots blend in with the experts to the untrained eye, and it takes research to know who is which. It used to be that for someone to fake intelligence they had to, well, read books (which often made them intelligent whether they realized it or not). Now to fake intelligence is a very easy thing to do. Pull up the YT video with the highest popularity or view count on some topic and parrot what you see.

Me? Those YT videos are just entertainment for me. I spend countless hours searching old woodworking books on eBay and at physical book stores. I simply can't resist when I find printed publications for the reasons mentioned above - vetted material that has been checked for accuracy and compounded into a volume for my reading pleasure.

What's more, is I actually enjoy reading. I say the words in my head as I read and am transported to another World. Cover to cover and back again, sometimes I might read a book 5, 10, even 15 times.

And for a break, I'll go watch me some This Old Tony on YouTube


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Was a subscriber to PW and others. Started a little list with a 0-5 rating each month to see if i really got anything from the mags. PW was one of the two I decided not to continue. Just was not anything of interest in each issue. Hate to see it go however.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ive let all my subscriptions expire,not much time for reading and they seem to just repeat articles over and over plus mostly ads.i dont miss em.


----------

